# Any bike riders here?



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

Besides me and Jacksprat? 
I love my 7 but man, the bike really lets me blow off some steam.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

i used to ride a tricicle when i was 5. does that count?


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

Honda RC-51 and a Honda 600RR


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

5 year old on a tricycle? you shoulda been on on a two wheeler with training wheels by then =P


----------



## rahrah215 (Feb 13, 2006)

*03 Yam R1*

I have a 2003 Yamaha R1.

Here are some pics.

http://home.comcast.net/~rahrah215/


----------



## clawsonbob (Mar 28, 2006)

*bike enthusiast*

Bike nut here...bob

04 bmw k1200LT
04bmw 1150GS
05 FJR1300
04DRZ400
00GSX1300R hi-ya busa
98HDFLHRCI


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*Must check this link for bike and BMW video*


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

That Hayabusa is a little too bling for my tastes .


I ride a VFR.


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

01 TL1000R.....you can see pics of it and me on www.myspace.com/m5james


----------



## Biff Trout (May 23, 2005)

I never realized you could get training wheels for a bike that big. They look a bit out of proportion though.


----------



## makr (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is some of mine.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

05 750 and 01 R1, and no, they are not just for show


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

makr said:


> Here is some of mine.


I love what you've done with your garage. :thumbup:

I ride an SV650

http://superbikeplanet.com/2006/Apr/060407a.htm


----------



## jonnychrome (Apr 8, 2006)

I have 
2003 Hayabusa
2000 Hayabusa

I run Sport Chrome in Ca, we do a lot of work on hayabusas, maybe you have heard of us.
Jon


----------



## Biff Trout (May 23, 2005)

Show off - fall off.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

Biff Trout said:


> Show off - fall off.


what flavor of HATERADE have you been drinking bro? Been drinking it by the gallon I assume.


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

I think he might actually have a Haterade IV!!!


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Another rider here. I only have the K bike at the moment.


----------



## chowan24 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Used to*

this was my other beast....Sold it Nov. 05


----------



## hionbusa (Apr 17, 2006)

nyrican said:


> Besides me and Jacksprat?
> I love my 7 but man, the bike really lets me blow off some steam.


RICAN ,

I know you from the hayabusa.org site . You were selling ur bike for a while .

Glad to see a busa brother with the same taste on cars.


----------



## r6girl (Mar 19, 2006)

'03 R6 here, and a '99 F4 before that. i've been riding less and less lately, and my husband has been riding more and more and will be racing in the AFM this year, so i have officially bequeathed my R6 to him to use as a back-up bike. i will probably get a street bike again in the future, but definitely one more ergonomically suitable for long rides and petite women!


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

post pics of your petitness


----------



## nyrican (Feb 20, 2006)

*yep*



hionbusa said:


> RICAN ,
> 
> I know you from the hayabusa.org site . You were selling ur bike for a while .
> 
> Glad to see a busa brother with the same taste on cars.


Whats your screen name there buddy?


----------



## hionbusa (Apr 17, 2006)

nyrican said:


> Whats your screen name there buddy?


same as here . hionbusa


----------



## chief3 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Team Blue*

Here's mine....'05 Yamaha R1.....I love this thing!!!!!


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, talk about insane! I thought I could ride pretty well; guess not!


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Sweet bike jacksprat. I love supersport class bikes myself. I just recently lost my beast in a hurricane we had down here. It was totaled and I miss it so much. I agree that cars are nice but there is nothing like a bike. The high reving engine and that high pitched sweet sound gives you a high. In the memory of my beloved beast [RIP]. Iam posting few pics. These pics are from few years back. The last one is of both my babies my bike and my son pretending he is a smooth rider.:bigpimp:


----------



## step up (May 20, 2006)

*Bike Rider*

New to board, hello guys, just sold my05 Honda Goldwing, still ride my02 BMWR1200C.


----------



## bmwKbiker (Nov 5, 2006)

My iron horse is a Bimmer too!
1998 K1200RS


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

All about the Gixxers here!


----------



## IanBMW (Aug 6, 2006)

My baby is just broken in at 84k, gotta love BMW. Nothing like a boxer engine to blow off some steam after a long day at work.


----------



## gchancellor (Nov 25, 2006)

1970 BMW R75/5

About 80% restored........

Lots of fun.


----------



## chowan24 (Jan 3, 2006)

my old bike, getting the 07 Busa in Feb-Mar. nyrican your from hayabusa.org right?


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

chowan24 said:


> my old bike, getting the 07 Busa in Feb-Mar. nyrican your from hayabusa.org right?


Isn't that an 06 LE? I would hold on to that thing for a while. Ah well I guess the new style is coming out.

I'm selling an 06 blue/silver pretty much all stock if anyone is interested.


----------



## R2dmax (Apr 18, 2005)

nyrican said:


> Besides me and Jacksprat?
> I love my 7 but man, the bike really lets me blow off some steam.


Yeah, me too. What year is your 'Busa?:bigpimp: I have a 00. No pix though:dunno:


----------



## xr8ed (Apr 12, 2007)

I've got an 06 gsxr 1K, noticed WaynesNside also here aswell as on Gixxer.com:thumbup:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

06 CBR 600RR.:thumbup:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Here you go.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

2001 Honda RC-51

Wife drives a 2005 Honda 600RR


----------



## Da Junster (Apr 11, 2007)

06 R1 and 04 WR 450. Yamaha make some sexy bikes! :str8pimpi


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

gchancellor said:


> 1970 BMW R75/5
> 
> About 80% restored........
> 
> Lots of fun.


I own a clean 1974 R90/6 I believe by the end of tomorrow I should be riding it as my main transportation.

My project bike is a 71 R60/5 that is 100 percent factory. Why do Harleys cost 10 times what a clean 72 BMW would go for?


----------



## aus760li (Apr 15, 2007)

*gsx-r*

gsxr-1000..


----------

